# What line should I start working on??



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a few pairs ready for spawning but I dont know which I should start with. I have

Red and black marble halfmoons
Red and blue grizzled Halfmoons
Black halfmoons
mint marble halfmoons
red dragon crowntails
black orchid crowntails
or red and copper doubletails?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Do some have better fins than other? I'd probably use that to decide... I'm having the same problem though...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

my mint marbles have the nicest branching, but my black halfmoons have the most even balance. the male is what they call a symmetrical. his anal fin looks exactly like his dorsal
like this except h's black








the mint marble coloring is better though. the female is exactly half blue/green on one side and then white on the other with black specks on the white side. her head side is white and her tail side is blue. i have no idea what to pick!!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have pics of them? You can do a poll to see what color people like best...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no i do not. I could never get decent pics of them because they move so much. and the mint marbles are brand new and want them to settle before I take pics. but off of description what would you prefer, since you are the nicest one to respong to my thread.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

On my list is a black/blue orchid CT male... Just sayin'.... 

I'm also a HUGE sucker for marbles, especially halfmoons! So if you did either of the marble pairs I'd probably have to get one from you. The U.S. doesn't have that great of selections on them and you'd be saving me in shipping! 

Depending on the look of the red marbles, I might lean towards the mint marbles. Sometimes the red marbles look off to me.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I'd cross the mint marbles first and wait on the black pair. Have you bred before? Just curious since it is best to go for colors that are easy to find homes for if you don't have many outlets for getting them homes. Most prospective buyers (who aren't breeders) go for color first


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes i have bred before three times.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome, are you able to ship out bettas? Do you sell on Aquabid? Sorry, I'm new to the forum so I don't know people's histories x/


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

this is the red halfmoon pair


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

there are bigger pics in my pictures on my page.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have never sold on aquabid, but i will ship to anyone on this forum who is interested


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i live in new jersey so if anyone wants to come and see my bettas in person just ask.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

darkmoon I assure you that the fry will have awesome color!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

the mint marble male looks like this








and this is the female


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

that male is not the actual male but it has the same coloring! couldnt find a pic of the actual male


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

*hicups*oh my GOD are those bettas beautiful!!!! I have never seen so many good bettas from one person! I wish I lived in Jersey to see them!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you so much. If you like them that much, you could buy some fry when they get older. My current spawn right now is a salamander combtail one. i know that they are considered undesirable, but i love them. if you want me to spawn any pair of my fish just ask me and i will do my best to spawn them for you. just pm me.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

next weekend i will make a new project. I will take one awesome pic of every betta i have and you guys can tell me which pair to breed and the pair with the most votes, i will spawn.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Can't wait to see them all, looks like you have some gorgeous fish! I do like the Black-Green Lace marble pair, but they are plakats which can be difficult to re home... If someone sold the red marble to you as a HM, I think you got cheated cause he looks like a Super Delta to me. Doesn't make him any less beautiful, just a thought!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

the male is not a plakat. that is not the actual male of the green lace. that is just what the males color looks like. and the red marble male has now developed into a halfmoon. i guess from all the flaring he is now 180 degree spread. so what pair do you want me to breed next weekend, darkmoon??


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

haha, ah I assumed that was also the betta's fin type as well.

Are all your fish conditioned for breeding? That takes at least 2 weeks. I like red marbles personally, but I think you would have better luck with the green laces.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love both pairs! Puh-weaaase do one of the marbles C: 

Because if they're ready about 4 months from now I could most likely buy one. I'd love to, just have to see about space! I could have no space, of I could have (3) 2.5 gallons open or a space in a 10 gallon. 

Seriously though, those mints are amazing! And people love that color, I think they'd find homes fast.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I would definitely breed the first picture (yellow-blue), he has amazing fins. Pair him to a symmetrical female with less ray branching BUT has "pointed" caudal edges. .... try not to lose the "leaning forward feature" of the anal and dorsal in your F1 - you only want to reduce the caudal branching.

Color is not really a problem because to my knowledge breeders often mix blue - black - yellow. Further color can later be achieved (easier) but maintaining superb fins is a different story because external factors play a great role on their development.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

indjo, my betta has those symmetrical fins but is black with a copper tint. the mg is one of aquastar's not mine. I wish i could get the mg because those are my favorite, but for 100 dollars i said no.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think the top two for me are the mint marbles or the red halfmoons. but i will still take a full poll on it.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> indjo, my betta has those symmetrical fins but is black with a copper tint. the mg is one of aquastar's not mine. I wish i could get the mg because those are my favorite, but for 100 dollars i said no.


Oops ....  ...... 100 bucks!??? wow!

But I still hold the opinion that you should work with the best finnage you've got. Once you're satisfied with your line, you can concentrate on color.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay i will make sure to spawn them but i really want to spawn the marbles because there is such a high demand for them. but i will make sure to spawn the black pair this month.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Well, whatever you decide on...Goodluck!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks sashimi


----------

